# The big move to Rhodes / Air Conditioning



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi All
Me and my partner Mark are planning our big move to Rhodes for late next year, I'm 25 and my partner is 27 we are hoping to find other couples / families who have also moved to the beautifil island of Rhodes !
We are back to visit Rhodes again in a couple of weeks to have a look again at job oppurtunities for us both, Mark is a fully qualified Air Conditioning Engineer and I currently work with special needs children neither of us speak the language but are looking to start learning (but we are struggling on places that teach the language !).
During our visit we are also going to have a look at places to live we are going to rent for our first year and see how we get on, we are looking around the Pefkhos / Lardos area but we love it all the way round that part of the island ! so if anyone has any tips or info it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post, we both look forward to hearing from you, Mark and Christine x


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Your Big Move*

Hi Guys

Did you get any nearer to planning your big move ? How did you get on with the job hunting ? Most people in Rhodes have a summer job and a winter job, i.e work on resort ( Barman, Waiter etc ) in the summer and off resort in winter ( I.e Builder, Architect ).

When I first went to Rhodes, I bought a silly £10 computer Cd from WH Smiths which claimed to teach me Greek. Obviously it doesn't teach you Greek but it teaches you maybe 1000 essential words. You will not learn to speak Greek until you arrive on the island, but one of those silly CD's will make the whole learning Greek thing a lot easier. Especially when someone talks to you, as you may well understand 3 words out of 10 but they will be the three key words so you can work the rest out.

It is very expensive to rent, and very cheap to buy. For example you can get a nice 2 bed appartment with a pool with a deposit of about £ 5,000 and a mortgage that costs you £ 150 per month. You have to remember in the UK a mortgage is 6-8% depending and in Rhodes you can negotiate as little as 2 or 3% mortgages.

Pethkos and Lardos are definately the two nicest parts of the island, nice a quiet and beautiful scenary. The other great thing is you are about 45 mins from the airport which is not to far but far enough for it not to bother you. You are also 20 mins from Rhodes town where the madness is, So you can join in or stay away. 

Howard


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Speak Greek Try this link to learn Greek. It is still in beta testing but it is pretty cool. They use audio files with the lessons. You may hit the occasional snag but if you do, just report it, they want the feedback. Also, they told me that there are known problems with other browsers. They recommend using IE.

When you arrive, you can look into taking free Greek lessons. They are offered through KEE. Which is basically Center for Adult Education. They provide the book for free as well, and the books they use are the ones you have to study if you want to take the leveled proficiency tests for Greek in Thessaloniki.

HTH,
DD





Howard Lewis said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> When I first went to Rhodes, I bought a silly £10 computer Cd from WH Smiths which claimed to teach me Greek. Obviously it doesn't teach you Greek but it teaches you maybe 1000 essential words. You will not learn to speak Greek until you arrive on the island, but one of those silly CD's will make the whole learning Greek thing a lot easier. Especially when someone talks to you, as you may well understand 3 words out of 10 but they will be the three key words so you can work the rest out.
> 
> ...


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Mark / Christine 
With regard to Greek lessons ,I understand from a friend of mine living in Rhodes that a Greek neighbour of hers runs a class at the village hall in Pylona.It might be worth checking out.All the best with your move.My daughter is moving out there in April


----------



## security030 (Nov 27, 2008)

*air conditioning*

air conditioning thanks for the information it was very help full all that i want to say is thanks (url: buildingreg )


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

*Moveing to Rhodes 2009*

Hey Expats,

Thanks for the info, we had a successful trip in October Mark has found a job in air conditioning, which we feel quite positive about !!

We are back to visit again in May for places to live we are looking to move to the village of Massari to start not far from Lindos, so if anyone has any info about Massari that would be great.

We have also invested in a Greek CD from WH Smith so we can learn the basics and after chatting with people in Rhodes feel really positive about learning more when we move as there are quite a few English learning Greek !!!

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks again
Mark and Christine xxx


----------

